# Listerine for Hot spots?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is no alcohol in Listerine so it does not burn, and it evaporates so it disinfects and dries the hot spot. Be sure to use the original gold Listerine because the other colors can have sugar, etc. in them.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

listerine does work very well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use it for ears and hot spots, and it does work well.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I use the no name brand - like CVS's. Works great, if you catch the hot spot on time.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never tried Listerine but do use Gold Bond. Dries it right up and so far when caught early they have healed quickly with it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> There is no alcohol in Listerine so it does not burn, and it evaporates so it disinfects and dries the hot spot. Be sure to use the original gold Listerine because the other colors can have sugar, etc. in them.


 
Actually Melissa, the amber Listerine has 26.9% alcohol ( listed under inactive ingredients on the bottom)... that's what gives it such a kick. I've used it on scratches and open sores and I think it does burn, but the dogs don't seem to be phased by it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It has worked well for me on my boys and isn't as messy as medicated Gold Bond Powder.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gold Bond Powder


----------



## mx3fam (Dec 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the exact healing process of a hot spot? I can't find anything on line. I finally had to break down and get the "cone of shame" for dear Mylo. Now his hot spot looks dry and crusty. Not sure what to do now and if that means we are on our way out of the wood.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I use it instead of Bitter Apple because my dogs hate the taste and don't lick.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Dry and crusty is a good thing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dry and crusty means it's scabbed over and healing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dry and crusty is good! Oozy and gross is bad! LOL Just keep your dog from scratching off that crusty scab and re-opening the wound, and it should fall off on its own shortly!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I use the no name brand - like CVS's. Works great, *if you catch the hot spot on time.*


By "on time" how soon is that? Bentley has a hot spot on the inside of his leg that I've been treating with Neo Predef w/Tet for about a week now. It's not any bigger but it's not getting better. I was thinking about trying the Listerine.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I use bactine and cortaid when needed....both are sprays.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Sigh. I hate hot spots. None so far with Ollie, but the HomeBoy, every Autumn. Listerine has no alcohol type now. Not sure if any good. Plain green helped and the Gold Bond.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Sara got a horrible hot spot when she was a puppy. It was a bad one. From then on we get her one depo shot every year to prevent them. It has definitely helped.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy has one right now. I rinse it with Listerine once a day. Then I apply bag balm. The ointment keeps it from getting stuff in it like dirt. I use the cone to keep her from licking it. The cone doesn't stop my other dogs from licking it though. I've tried a huge variety of cures. The best one is check every day and hope to catch before it erupts and oozes. Poor dogs, they are so miserable when they have them.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. I just now put Listerine on it because I thought if nothing else at least the taste will deter him from licking it. He licked it off, licked his lips and looked at me like he wanted more :doh:

I have been putting Dog EMT on it because it forms somewhat of a barrier but maybe next I'll try Gold Bond. Then maybe a cone. I am dreading getting him fixed because of the cone, maybe we'll both get used to it early


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I find with hot spots, it is best to go to the vet.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

True, normally I do go right to the vet but I still had left over meds from Ky's last hot spot so I thought it was worth a try. Bentley is almost due for his one year checkup anyway...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That makes sense, hot spots are just awful.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

My Sara gets a depo shot once a year to prevent hot spots. She got a bad case of it when she was a pup. Did not get any since. Knock on wood.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

